# My Four Beautiful Girls



## maherwoman

I can't believe I have to report this...

We lost four of our girls this morning. Flower, Trixie, Cuddles, and SweetPea.

To make a long story short, Danny hasn't had work in quite a while, and things blew up financially. We've been living in a motel room, and the buns have had to stay in a good friend's backyard, which we thought was secure. We had built a fence around them, put a tent above them, and tarp around all four sides. They were more than sheltered from any weather (not to mention, we don't really get any weather other than slightly cloudy and sunny), and we thought they were also protected from predators.

We were wrong.

A pack of three or four large (bigger than a German Shepherd, we were told, as our friend and his parents were home at the time and were the ones to chase them away) somehow got into the backyard, and got to the bunnies. 

From what we can tell from the scene, here's what happened: 

We had the cages stacked, and the dogs had managed to rip open all four bottom cages that held Flower, Trixie, Cuddles, and SweetPea. 

The four girls got out, and huddled together in one corner of the yard, but then SweetPea panicked and took off, so she was found in the middle of the yard. There wasn't much blood, and upon close inspection of them, it doesn't appear that anyone of them actually passed from injury or direct violence. There were slight injuries, but none appeared to be fatal. Instead, it appears that they all four had a heart attack and passed quite quickly.

To put it simply, I'm completely devastated. I haven't yet talked to Em to let her know her little bunny's gone (as she's still at school), and Danny's completely heartbroken that his girl is gone. I can't even put into words how I'm feeling. I've been busy taking down cages (as the other four were sitting on very unstable, very broken cages, so we had to immediately break down the bottom cages), and recovering the scene from all the broken and scattered items. 

I've checked our other four babies. Maisie, Teddy, and Cinnamon are totally fine, but Fiver's missing a big chunk of fur, so we're going to take him in. Heck, now that I think of it, we're going to take all four in, just in case we missed anything. Needless to say, they're all four going to go back to the motel room with us and live in carriers with us there until we can find a place. I didn't want to have to do that...I wanted them to have their beautiful palaces, but it's just safer to have them with us, as we fully expect the dogs to come back (now that they know they're there). They'd knocked down Maisie's cage, and it was laying on its side, so I really also want to be sure they're all totally available for me to keep an eye on.

Please pray we don't lose anyone else...I just can't handle the thought. I keep telling them to hang in there and not give up. It sounds odd, but I'm so happy I didn't lose all of them.

I know that I cannot quite accurately describe how safe we'd made their environment, particularly because this happened...but all I can do is ask that you remember who I am, and how much I care about them...and the lengths I've gone to for my babies...so to thereby trust that they weren't just out there. Ivan's house is the corner house in the back of a cul-de-sac...a house that's surrounded on all sides, and out-of-the-way, and until now was completely and totally safe from such things. These dogs have not been seen in the neighborhood before, so it's a complete fluke that they somehow made their way over to Ivan's house and into his backyard. In fact, Ivan told me that of all the things, he never expected he would have to worry about something like that happening. There just aren't stray dogs around, so they don't know where they came from, but they acted like a wild pack. Ivan and his family is trying to figure out what to do to protect their home, as they have a couple indoor/outdoor kitties that they now have to figure out how to protect from these vicious dogs.

Please pray for my babies. Please pray for us. Please pray for me to have the right words to talk to Em about this...and to tell Denise that we lost her beautiful girl. I can't tell you how angry, and completely responsible, and devasted I feel. My girls didn't deserve to die that way...and I hope and pray that this is the end of our loss.

Thank you for your prayers and thoughts.

Edited to add a couple more details:

Upon talking to Ivan further about things, and given the state the cages we were in, short of having an electric fence around the buns, we couldn't have protected them from what happened. We didn't have anywhere else for the buns to stay (we don't have friends with garages, or anything like that, so Ivan was it as far as options), so this was a last resort. We'd done everything we could imagine to protect them (even down to using clasps on the cage that would even have been raccoon-proof, and fine tough cage mesh that would've prevented the sticking-in of curious animal paws). 

The cage panels had actually been bent open, breaking the zip ties and busting through the tough cage mesh that surrounded all four cages. These dogs were amazingly strong, and were large enough to jump any fence. We really don't see any way we could have further protected them. I would take and share pictures of the state of their cages, so you could see what I mean...but I just don't want any reminders further down the line of this devastation.

So, on that note...please be gentle with your words. I've lost half of my babies today, and don't think I could take it if anyone decided to rip into me about something I couldn't have prevented or known would happen. 

Edited to add the thread links to our other two losses:

Rosie's Teeny has gone to the Bridge...

My Velveteen is gone


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:cry1:

Oh Rosie, that is terriblewhathappened to the bunnies.I feel so bad for Em. Lets hope the dogs don't come back.

Stan


----------



## Flashy

Saying 'I'm so sorry' just seems so meaningless, but I have nothing else to offer. You're right to be grateful you didn't lose them all, but it's also ok to be broken hearted about these girls. It's a completely twisted bittersweet situation.

I'm just so sorry Rosie. Those words are so hollow, but I can't say anything of any true meaning.

Binky free bunny girls.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Rosie, all I can say at the moment is I'm so sorry.

I will pray for you, Danny, EM and all your Bunnies.

I'm in tears reading about this very tragic event that happened to your babies.

God Be With You at this horrible horrible time of your life.

Susan:bigtears:


----------



## maherwoman

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> :cry1:
> 
> Oh Rosie, that is terriblewhathappened to the bunnies.I feel so bad for Em. Lets hope the dogs don't come back.
> 
> Stan


At this point, it doesn't matter if they do return...the bunnies will be safe in our motel room with us. So, no chance of losing anymore to that particular situation. Just please pray that we don't lose them due to heart attack.

Thank you very much for your thoughts and prayers, guys. It'll help get us through this.


----------



## naturestee

That's horrible. It sounds like you did everything you could to protect them, but it's amazing how much a big dog can rip stuff apart when they want to get at another animal.

I loved Flower.:tears2:

I sincerely hope that the other buns are ok and that things start to look up for you.:hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny

:hug2:Rosie, I am just devasted to read about this tragic loss. I couldn't imagine losing four beloved bunnies at once. We all know how much you love your bunnies and that you would do anything for them. I'm so sorry that things aren't going well for you and hope that your situation turns around quickly.

Binky free sweet bunnies. ink iris:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Oh my Lord... I don't know what to say, Rosie. 
:bigtears:I am so so sad for the death of your girls. In some small way, I feel a tiny bit better it was heart attacks... fast. There is absolutely no way around this; there was no way you could have prevented this. You are not responsible for this in any way. You have always done your very, very best for your buns. Everyone on RO knows that.

:cry1:Big, Big, Big hugs to your family. I know your words to Em will be wise.
ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
Rest Softly, Sweet Girls...
You will be sorely missed.

Autumn


----------



## paul2641

OMG I am so sorry for your loss. I'm only thinking could these dogs possibly have been sent to your friends house to train them to kill small animals, Like you know dog fighting? I don't know do you have that in the states, But it's kinda big in Ireland?:cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing

I don't what to say. I can't stop crying. I am on the phone with Peg we are both in tears. Our hearts are with you. We both send our prayers and love your way.


----------



## TinysMom

Rosie - Ali & I were just crying together over this and I came out to the hotel desk and asked for another 10 minutes on the computer because something had come up.

You are not at fault for this - you did everything you possibly could to protect your rabbits. We know you are a great bunny mom - and sometimes - stuff like this happens no matter what we do.

Please - know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and you do not have our condemnation - but instead - you have our love and support.

Please keep us updated on the rest of "our" babies. Yes - they were yours - but they were ours too. Ali and I were bawling over "our babies" that passed....because you truly made them come alive for us so that they felt like ours too.


----------



## mouse_chalk

No, I can't believe it... I just don't know what to say.....

I can't imagine that kind of loss.

I'm so sorry for you Rosie.... :tears2:

Binky free babies... :rainbow:


I really hope that things start to look up for you guys. You're in my thoughts... xx


----------



## evibugz

Omg, that is terrible! Do they know who's dogs they were or just random strays?

I hope everything is well with the bunnies you are keeping with you. I am so sorry for your loss  My thoughts are with you and yours. Be strong.


----------



## Pipp

Oh no... So sorry Rosie. I'm too flu-sick to wrap my head around this, it's so tragic. :cry1:

I was just wondering where you were, also sorry you're not in your house anymore. 

Not your fault, nobody will blame you. They say a predator pack like that can pick up a rabbit scent from miles away, I guess maybe that's true. I keep thinking how I lost Scooter to a cat attack (even though he attacked the cat). We live and learn. 

I went to look at the pictures of your girls in your Blog, the links are all broken, but you do have such great descriptions. I'll post the link here for those who didn't get to know your girls as well as some of us. We don't want them forgotten. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32498&forum_id=6 

They will be so missed. :tears2:

You will get through this. Condolences to Danny and Em, too. 


sas :sad:


----------



## bunhugger

I'm new here and don't know you but I would like to send some hugs your way. :hug:


----------



## bat42072

my heart is breaking for you...I am so sorry about your babies...


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so terribly sorry. This is such a tragedy. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that you did the very best you could to protect them, that they didn't have to suffer terribly and passed quickly, and the dogs didn't hurt all of your bunnies. I am so upset at whoever let those dogs run free (or let them free at one time). Our animals should be safe in our backyards--things like this just shouldn't happen, especially to good people. We all know how much you love your bunnies and that you take the best care of them that you possibly can. This is just so sad and I will be praying for you and your family to have much better things happen to you, the kind of things that should happen to good people like you. I pray that everybun that made it through the attack recovers quickly, and that you can get through this difficult time quickly and without any more tragedy. Sorry my post doesn't make much sense, I'm so sorry and I want you to know that I am wishing good things to come your way.

Binky free, beautiful Flower, SweetPea, Trixie, and Cuddles.
:cry1:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:cry2I'm so sorry


----------



## JimD

:hug1


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh, Rosie, I am so very sorry. It sounds like you did everything you could for habitat's sake. Try not to be so hard on yourself. Accidents do happen, tragedies do too.

Hugs from me to you and the fam.:hug:

RIP sweethearts: Flower, Trixie, Cuddles, and SweetPea. :rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## irishlops

*paul2641 wrote: *


> OMG I am so sorry for your loss. I'm only thinking could these dogs possibly have been sent to your friends house to train them to kill small animals, Like you know dog fighting? I don't know do you have that in the states, But it's kinda big in Ireland?:cry1:



the same thing happened to me.... but no rabbits injured, my own dog sent this big mongerl away.....it seemed trained. it went for my dogs troat but socky was far smarted nipping heels and stuff till my da came out with wood and brinks....

but rosie,......

****************hugs************************

I'm so sorry. My hugs aren't much, but i hope they will make you and your family feel better..........


----------



## BlueGiants

OH ROSIE!:cry2 I'm so sorry... Words can not convey how awful I feel for you. I am glad that you didn't lose them all, but to lose any is a total tragedy. I've been through a dog attack and did find that the ones I lost were from heart attack (adrenalin poisoning). My heart aches for you... wish I was closer to you to give hugs in person! Poor Em! :cry1:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Rosie....I am so indescibably sorry for your devastating losses. Please know that you are all in my prayers. Please, please, please try not to blame yourself. You COULD NOT have done anything to have prevented this. Sometimes, life just sucks, and it sounds like you guys have had your share of that lately. Please write, call, or whatever you need. I just wish we lived closer! Be in touch when you can. We love you guys, and are thinking of you.


----------



## jordiwes

Rosie, you, your family and your buns are in all of our prayers.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Gee, Rosie, we are really sorry to read something this horrific. It can't be easy what you're going through right now. Stop blaming yourself and second guessing things won't do any good either. It's very hard to totally dog proof anything when you are talking about big dogs. You don't have to electrify a fence to keep them out--it does have to be sturdy and to make it jump-proof, you actually have to make it high or do a double fence with a space between the inner and outer so that they can't have enough room to make it over each one singly but far enough apart that they can't go over both fences at once. You guys and your fur babies are in our thoughts and prayers. L&N


----------



## kherrmann3

I am so sorry to hear that this happened  It just seems that an "I'm sorry to hear this" doesn't even come close to how I feel. I can't describe it. :tears2:

Binky free, little girls. :rainbow:


----------



## jcottonl02

When you love someone so much; your mother, you father, your partner, your siblings, your beloved pets, it hurts so badly when you lose them, (and so unexpectedly) and you feel you have to blame yourself. The thing is- nobody else does. Everyone here will know that you protected your babies like any loving mother would, in the best way possible for your situation, and with all your heart.
I am so sorry for your loss. But you can have comfort in knowing you gave them wonderful lives, they passed on quickly, and you could have done nothing to prevent that at all.
Binky free little ones

ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG Rosie, this is such a tragedy. I am so very sorry to hear about your girls. We know how much you love them and spoil them. I can only imagine how you are feeling. I am devastated for you.

God Bless, beautiful girls :cry1:

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow, Rosie, I'm so sorry! Your poor little girls. Poor Em. I'm so sad for you. I don't want to think about how terrified they must have been. I can't believe it, half of your bunnies gone at once. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. I hope the other four will be okay, they must have been so scared too... Did one of the dogs get ahold of Fiver through his cage? I agree with the others, don't blame yourself. You made extra sure their area was safe, but four big, determined German Shepherds would be hard to guard against :cry2

Fly free, Sweet Pea, Trixie, Flower and Cuddles. You were all beautiful, amazing girls and have earned your wings.


----------



## Flashy

Thinking of you all.

x


----------



## Becca

I always ask myself 'Why do bad things happen to good people?' its a question that cannot be answered; but those good people should think about and realise that they did everything possible to prevent those bad things happening.

I am so unbelivably sorry for you and your family, losing 1 bunny is hard enough, losing 4 seems unbearable and especially in that gruesome way :nerves1

Once again, so so sorry,

Binky Free Sweet Girlies

ray:


----------



## bunnytamer

I am so sorry. They are in a better place.:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Dia

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart was broken when i lost one bun, I couldn't imagine loosing four of them. 

I am so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

SO sorry for you i will pray.


----------



## Becknutt

:bigtears:



I hope that everybun else is doing well and also that the dogs do not return for your friends kitties. 

ray:Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## myheart

Rosie, I am so sorry for your tragic loss. Something like this happened to my neighbor's rabbit many years ago, except it was a fox. My shepherd/lab mix woke us up because she could hear the neighbor's rabbit, Fuzzy screaming. We thought it was a young child crying. My husband, then, called the police who found nothing. It took a bit to realize it was Fuzzy. The fox had figured out how to pull and twist the cage wire from the bottom. Fuzzy sustained the loss of several toes and major shock. We found out later that other outside rabbits had been terrorized by this fox.

Thereare no warningsfor something like this. It just happens unfortunately and unfairly. I so wish you lived in my area. I would have taken you and your fur-babies into my home in a heartbeat to protect you all. 

Prayers to you for a new, stable life. Prayers to your fur-babies that you are still able to hug and cherish. Prayers to your fur-babies you lost that tragic night. I have no other words to express the tears I shed while reading about that night. 

ray: :hug:

myheart


----------



## Haley

Oh my god. Im just seeing this- Im so so sorry, Rosie. This is so tragic and heartbreaking for you to lose them in such a violent attack.

I know shelters are so full, but have you tried calling around to see if anyone could help you temporarily? Even if a volunteer through a rescue (or here) could foster even one temporarily it would help lighten your load.

Please let us know if theres anything we can do to help. 

*hugs*

Haley

PS. Have you told Trixie's old mommy yet?


----------



## Haley

PSS I would also try to find out who owns those dogs. Im sure the owners are breaking at least a few laws by allowing the dogs to run loose like that. At the very least its destruction of personal property coming into someone's back yard and killing their pets- the owner is responsible for them. I know it wont do any good for your bunnies, but for other people's it might save a life.


----------



## jcottonl02

That's a good point Haley


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Rosie -

I came on here b/c I knew in my heart that THIS is where I would find comfort in our tragic loss. I feel your pain so strongly, as I loved Trixie so, so much. I gave her to you because of all people, I knew you loved your buns as much as I loved my Trixie-girl. It didn't matter that you were thousands of miles away across the country...YOU were the one for her. I never regretted giving Trixie up to you, and I still don't. This is truly a horrible accident that could not be prevented. Trixie and the other 3 buns had the best lives possible...much better than those sad, lonely bunnies left outside in their hutches with nothing more than a bowl of pellets and the hot sun to waste their lives away...much better than those pet store bunnies that are given to young children as pets, only to end up in a shelter - unwanted and unloved. These 4 girls knew love and tenderness and affection...they died quickly, in the midst of their happy lives. That is my consolation. 
My prayers are with you and your family during this tough, tragic time.

May you forever binky in heaven, my sweet Trixie girl. I love you! :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Haley

Denise, Ive been thinking of you today. I hope you are doing ok. You and Rosie are both in my thoughts and prayers. I think everyone here felt like Trixie was a special part of the RO family. We all loved her so dearly and she will be so missed


----------



## DeniseJP

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Oh my Lord... I don't know what to say, Rosie.
> :bigtears:I am so so sad for the death of your girls. In some small way, I feel a tiny bit better it was heart attacks... fast. There is absolutely no way around this; there was no way you could have prevented this. You are not responsible for this in any way. You have always done your very, very best for your buns. Everyone on RO knows that.
> 
> :cry1:Big, Big, Big hugs to your family. I know your words to Em will be wise.
> ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
> Rest Softly, Sweet Girls...
> You will be sorely missed.
> 
> Autumn



Autumn said it best. I am so sorry to hear about this loss...:hug1you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun

Sending sympathies to you too, Denise. Like Haley said, we all felt 'involved' in Trixie's move - she was a special girl!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry!

Everyone knows how much you love your bunny's and that you did everything you could. They are pain free now and doing binkies with all the bunnys across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## maherwoman

All of your thoughts and prayers and encouraging words mean so much, guys.

As you can tell, I called Denise...and we cried together for our Trixie, and the other three sweethearts. 

I can't even put into words how I feel. I have just been taking things one day at a time, one loss at a time. We talked to Em that afternoon. Ivan and I picked her up from school (Danny was working...we need every penny we can get), and I talked to her in his livingroom before going outside. Ivan and I picked up as much of the scene as we could (fur, toys, etc.) before we had to go pick her up. I won't lie...she took it like a champ...but has had a really hard time since that first day.

We put their bodies to rest Saturday afternoon right next to our other two boys. It was so beautiful there, as the streambed that had been dry when we buried the boys was full of sparkling, bubbly water...and the sound was so comforting. The scene was so amazing. I took some pictures, but haven't had the ability yet to get them off the camera, as it's just too hard to look at.

We picked a special rock to represent each girl and put it on top of their grave...all four girls buried together, as it somehow seemed right that way. I picked a larger black & white rock for Trixie, to match colors, and because she was the largest of the four. A smaller white rock for Flower, a pinkish (I think it had some rose quartz in it) rock for SweetPea (who we called Pinky), and a much smaller dark rock for Cuddles. Like with burying our boys, it was so hard to leave the site...I felt like I was leaving them behind, even though I know they are no longer in those bodies as spirits.

It's such a double-edged sword. I'm so happy we still have our four: Teddy, Fiver, Maisie, and Cinnamon. But I miss Flower, Trixie, SweetPea, and Cuddles so so much. Our remaining four are getting so suffocated by my love, lol. But...I tell ya...I'm sure they're more than happy for any ounce they can get right now.

As I mentioned, we took all four to the vet. They're all four just fine. We didn't miss anything in checking them over, fortunately...and Fiver's missing patch of fur is just that: missing fur. I'm keeping an eye on all four of them (especially Maisie, as one of the dogs was trying to get at her when Ivan's father-in-law chased the other three away), to be sure we didn't miss any small puncture wounds and don't wind up with small abscesses. Thankfully, nothing missed so far.

It comes as no surprise to me that Maisie is VERY angry right now. She grunts and boxes me every time I try to pet her. It's understandable, given that she was next, and I know she knew that. They'd knocked her cage onto its side, and I'm sure she was afraid for her life, and knew it would be soon, if someone didn't come out to chase the dogs away. Phil (Ivan's father-in-law, who chased them away) said that the dog didn't even notice him at first, it was so focused on banging its head on her cage to try to get to her. Please pray I don't lose her, or any of them to heart attacks (as Cathy said, adrenaline poisoning). We're working very hard to help them calm down, and make their environment as positive and loving and wonderful as possible. 
Fiver has finally started to move around and come over now. At first, for the first couple days, he wouldn't really come to me. He was still so in shock, I think. I just took it day by day, trying to get him to play with me, and be comfortable again. Finally, on Friday, I tossed him his wagon wheel, and he tossed it back. A couple times of this back and forth, and he came on out and sat next to me for love. I was so grateful to see him moving around again!

Teddy is a bit on edge, but less so everyday...and Cinnamon actually didn't seem to be too upset, and has been just fine since the moment she came "home" with us. (I say "home" because it's just difficult to view the room as home.) 

I'm very grateful to the kitties...as Hobbes especially has been right there with the buns since they came "home". He checks up on them at least twice an hour, and even Sunny (who used to be REALLY jealous of them) can be seen guarding them and checking on them now and then. Not a jealous moment from her since they've been home...which is wonderful. Every time when I come home, they're both laying in front of their carriers, guarding while we're gone. It's so nice to see that family spirit with them. The two kitties have also relaxed a LOT since the buns came home...I think they must've felt like a big piece of the family was missing while they were gone.

You should've seen the people at the vet's. They were tearing up when we walked in, as I told them what happened when I made the appointment. Our wonderful vet, too, Dr. Lindberg, was almost in tears. Not only that, but I hadn't been able yet to tell her of Velveteen & Teeny's passings, so she was sad to hear of that as well (and they changed their records to reflect). It was such an incredibly sad visit.

As far as how we humans are doing...we're just taking things one day at a time. At times, it's just completely overwhelming, and we have to just stop and hug one another. All three of us are so upset...and Saturday was really difficult, putting them to rest. 

I feel like a huge hole has been shot through our family. Six buns in three months... it's just so much to handle. I barely start adjusting to having lost one, and I lose another. I just don't understand it...I know how fragile they are, but I still expected to have so much more time with each of them. Trixie just turned three, Flower and SweetPea were just shy of turning three, and Cuddles, Teeny, and Velveteen were barely a year of age. 

Ivan has called Animal Control to let them know the dogs are in the area. We suspect they live in the hills, and probably (though I hate to think it) live off of the wild bunnies that live in the area. Ivan said they were very clearly strays/wild dogs, so I really don't think they were anyone's "pet". I'd hate to think someone's pet would be so wild...but I guess you never know. Ivan said they acted and moved like a pack. I hope Animal Control can find them, or do something. They are a danger to all animals in the area. And you guys know how much I love dogs...but I have to admit, I've gotten a bit of a jaded view of them as of late. I hope that changes...but even Danny said there's not a single chance we'll ever get a dog in the future. He keeps picturing his little SweetPea trying to make a break for it, and just not making it, and I doubt he'll be able to picture dogs the same again. I don't wish the dogs harm, or death...just that the neighborhood be protected in whatever way Animal Control can.

When all is said and done...I take heart that my girls were together in the end. The fact that they had that much of a feeling of family and love that they stuck together warms my heart. I just wish they'd gotten that time together under better, happier circumstances. They didn't deserve what happened...and I wish I could've done something to prevent it. But, with those dogs, and seeing the power they had, to not only rip open the hard, tough cage mesh, but to BEND NIC panels almost in half...they just seemed to have been totally determined to get them.

Anyway, I know we'll be fine eventually...but I tell ya, this is a trying time. I'm having to be extra careful, as I'm quite sure I'm pregnant (I'll be taking a blood test to know for sure tomorrow evening), and I don't want this stress to affect the baby. I'll write more about this particular subject in my other thread about it.

Please keep us in your prayers. It's such a trying time for us. We'll be able to move soon (as Danny's about to make what we need to be able to get a place), but right now, it just feels so awful, being where we are.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:ray:


----------



## maherwoman

Here are some pictures of the girls. I hope I can get through this without crying here in the middle of the library...

Please forgive the fact that these are all old pictures. I can't seem to figure out the password to the other Photobucket account I have. :grumpy:

*Flower:*

Flower at six weeks of age, just days after rescuing her from a former neighbor:










Flower with her friend, Mr. Piggy...all grown up:






Helping me play D&D (Dungeons & Dragons):






Flower and Trixie were best buds, through cage walls. They laid together like this all the time:






My one regret: She never did trust human hands enough for me to be able to pick her up or hold her without her being totally enclosed in a towel and then being tranced.

*Trixie:

*















And a cute picture I got of her belly. She had those spots ALL OVER!! Even on her tail! 






And my favorite Trixie picture...taken at Denise's before she flew over to live with us:






*Cuddles:*

The day Emily first met her baby:






This little one really lived up to her name:






To show a full-view picture of her:






*SweetPea:

*You can see why we called her "Pinky". All her features were pink...and check out those gorgeous blue eyes...






The infamous nest-building picture:






My favorite picture of "Wonky":






We called her Wonky, too, because she'd broken one of her back legs when she was a baby bun (before we had her), and it never did set right. So, she was a bit slower than the other buns, and anytime she tried to thump, it was like a whisper, because she couldn't quite get that leg to fall right. Danny's not yet called her SweetPea since she's passed. I don't think he can quite confront the loss. So he's been calling her Wonky instead.

I hope you guys enjoy seeing pictures of them. My apologies about broken links...but at least you guys can see these and know how beautiful my girls were, inside and out.

Hugs to all.


----------



## JadeIcing

I hope you don't mind but I had these of Trixie.


----------



## maherwoman

I don't mind one bit, Ali. 

I love that first one...she'd been with us in CA for just over two weeks at that point, and had already managed to make a complete mess!!

And Flat Bunny...who couldn't love that one! 

Thank you for sharing those. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I don't mind one bit, Ali.
> 
> I love that first one...she'd been with us in CA for just over two weeks at that point, and had already managed to make a complete mess!!
> 
> And Flat Bunny...who couldn't love that one!
> 
> Thank you for sharing those. :hug:



I had them along with some of the cats on my computer. I knew I had pictures so I had to find them. I don't think I have more. It was because of her we first started talking. Than when you helped me through my loss of Sam.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh i am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you and your family.


----------



## jcottonl02

I really admire your strength, Rosie. You're mourning for your babies but you are still getting on with your life. You've been through so much hurt yet you are still planning ahead, taking action with animal control for those dogs etc. 

I'm sending hugs and prayers your way
ink iris:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Rosie, thanks for posting the pictures. They were such beautiful babies and it's so unfair. Poor girlies. I like dogs too but I don't know if we'll ever have one, I don't like the idea of having pets that can kill each other. I feel sad for the dogs too because it must be a hard life when you're a stray. That was brave of Phil to run out and chase the dogs off! 

For some reason I didn't know what Flower looked like I thought she was just white. I love her eye markings and spots! She was the sweetest little baby. Sweet Pea was beautiful, she has a very dignified look to her. Cuddles was of course darling. I love loppies was the cutest moo cow bunny, she traveled so far to be with you.

The mental image of the bunnies being all relaxed and happy in their cages, taking naps and eating hay and flopping and playing with their toys, then having dogs knock over the fence you built and break into their cages and them trying to run away... It's so heartbreaking. Those poor babies. Poor Maisie thought she was going to die. Teddy, Fiver and Cinnamon must have been really scared with the dogs so close, even if they couldn't see what was happening. Thank goodness they're physically okay, hopefully everyone calms down quickly! Because Teddy and my Skyler both came from Jesse, I can't help but imagine if you'd taken Skyler instead. My Ky-bear would have been so scared to see all the dogs and his bunny friends being hurt.

The kitties sound so sweet guarding the bunnies. I hope you do get to move out of the hotel room as soon as possible. You've lost 6 bunnies in 3 months, I don't see how it could get any worse! I can't believe you only have four now, I joined the forum right after you got Fiver so you already had quite the herd.

Hopefully the test today will confirm that you're pregnant and you'll have that happy news to focus on.

Sorry again, Rosie!


----------



## maherwoman

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I really admire your strength, Rosie. You're mourning for your babies but you are still getting on with your life. You've been through so much hurt yet you are still planning ahead, taking action with animal control for those dogs etc.
> 
> I'm sending hugs and prayers your way
> ink iris:


Thank you so much. I just wrote this to a friend:

_*sigh* I wish I could say that I'm handling things well. I'm sure Danny and anyone that sees me would say that I am, but one little comment, and things hurt just as bad as they did that day. For instance, I was watching the Bonnie Hunt Show (LOVE HER!!), and she mentioned how wonderful she thinks animals are, and what wonderful, sweet companions they make. I just broke down crying right then and there...thinking of my babies that I've lost. I just take one day at a time...and when Em's having a hard time, I remind her to do the same. It's something my dad taught me as a teen, and I'll never forget it. It's not worth stressing tomorrow, or yesterday. Just living in today, and working on one thing at a time is what's best. So that's what I do.

I'm doing all I can to comfort our remaining four sweeties. Bought them loads of parsley and romaine today, so hopefully that helps raise their spirits. Maisie is so angry...it just hurts me to see her so upset. She lunges and grunts at me every time I open her cage door. I can understand being so angry after what happened...and Miss Maisie is normally mildly grumpy anyway, so not like it's a surprise. But, still, my heart hurts for her.

Fiver's doing better. His skin looks much better, and he's now moving around mostly like normal. I think he's still working through a lot. I'm still very convinced that he has at least a bit of trouble with his eyesight, and given that there wasn't any evidence that the dogs got to him, I think he panicked, and somehow got his fur stuck on something (maybe the side of his ramp, which I'm redoing when we move so that it can't happen again). It must have been horribly scary for him, not really _ _seeing what was happening, but hearing the dogs. My poor boy...

Teddy and Cinnamon are acting completely fine and normal, thank goodness. Both are a little more intense about their food than they were before, but that could just be in being such a small space._ 


I will be honest...I am in a tremendous amount of pain. I just try not to linger too much on it. Em's relying on me to be strong, so I take the time I'm away from her (while she's at school) to think about things and cry if I need to. Anytime she sees me cry, it causes her pain, and she's still so sad about losing her baby, I just can't let us fall into such sadness, ya know? 

I just keep telling myself, "One day at a time..." I know it'll be incredibly painful when we move, seeing only four cages together. It's incredibly painful only feeding four, when I'm used to having so many more, and it taking so much longer than it does. I miss them so much.

I try not to let my thoughts go the direction of feeling like I didn't do enough... because I know that's not true. Despite the fact that I cannot think of another way we could've protected them, I still think there's must have been _something _more...something I'm not thinking of.

My heart aches...and below it all, I'm so sad all the time. But I try to always find the good things, and concentrate on those. That's what I'm trying to teach Emily, as well. Though right now, it's difficult to.

Anyway, I know we're gonna be okay...but I just wish I didn't have to miss so many sweethearts. I miss Teeny's special diet, and that big ol' body of his, and his big Thunder Thumps. I miss watching Flower snarfle hay and rubbing her chin on anyone's finger that came into her cage. And Trixie ringing her bell for her dinner, and her and Flower laying together through the cage walls. I miss that she would fight me like MAD when I would try to sweep her cage clean. That was the only time I would experience Trixie grunting/honking, lol. 

I miss that I couldn't give Cuddles ANYTHING other than 1/4c of Bunny Basics T, because her tummy would go insane with ANYTHING else. I miss SweetPea's airplane ears, and her little goofinesses. She was so unique. And Velveteen with those amazing blue eyes, and that little tiny body of his...and how happy he was all the time. 

Anyway, I am, through all this, so happy to have my four sweethearts. Every morning I wake up and check on them (in fact, I check on them constantly), and tell them how happy I am to see them and to have them. I thank them constantly for hangin' in there, and not letting go. I tell them all the time how much sadder Mama would be without them. I thank them for their braveness and their stubbornness and their wonderful querks. And I thank the kitties for being there for them, and watching over them when I'm not home. I'm just so thankful that we didn't lose ALL of them. I can't imagine if we had...

Thank you guys for all your sweet words, and for thinking of us so much. I love you guys...you are a real gem. Every word helps so much. Knowing that people are out there that care, and think of us, and pray for us...helps tremendously to help me and my family through this.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## timetowaste

Rosie and family -- you know how much I love you guys. I'm just so sorry. I really hope that everything improves from here for you all. Be safe, friend.

Tr


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You are truely amazing, bearing this as well as you are.ray:


----------



## maherwoman

Just a bit of an update.

I'm still having a really hard time dealing with losing my girls. I cried for a long time last night...and at first I couldn't quite figure out why. And then I remembered.

Flower's third birthday would have been on Saturday, and SweetPea's would have been this coming Wednesday. So everytime I open my calendar, I see their birthdays ... and I open my calendar multiple times a day. Every time I see those entries, my heart hurts, and I have to fight back tears. They should've been here...they should've gotten their birthday treats and song. And not having them around to sing to just hurts.

I continue to take life one day at a time...it's really all I can do to make it through all of this. We as a family just fight through each day. Em's doing fairly good. She still cries now and then about losing her baby...but it's less than it was. I try not to cry around her, so she doesn't get reminded all the time. I cry in the shower or after she's asleep. Danny's still really sad about losing his girl, too. We just take things one at a time.

I really wish I could be stronger...and everytime I cry with Danny, I apologize because I'm sure it doesn't help him heal from all of this. I know it's understandable to be so sad ... but I still feel bad. I hate to spread pain, ya know? Every now and then, I just take the time to cry, and let myself just deal with things a little at a time. It's really the best I can do.

I can't believe it hasn't even been a month yet. It feels like the past few weeks have been months instead. I take a lot of comfort in petting and loving on our four sweeties as much as possible. Taking all the time I can with them, whenever I want (which is so nice to be able to do now), helps so much ... and reminds me I have a lot to be thankful for.

And then I realize that my second, third, and fourth gotten buns are gone. Petting Maisie reminds me of Flower, and then I think of Trixie, and then SweetPea...all three gotten one right after the other. And then I think of Emily's Cuddles. 

It's just so much to handle at once, guys. I know, comparatively, I'm doing good. But it hurts so bad, missing them. And I know it's not my fault...but they TRUSTED ME. They put their lives in our hands...and we failed them. I just don't know how to get past that. I made them actual, verbal promises to be there for them. Every animal we have gets that verbal promise when they come home to us...that they're safe here, that they'll be loved to the fullest extent for the rest of their lives...that they won't be forgotten or neglected. I know I didn't expect or cause those dogs to go there that morning...but I still feel so completely responsible. I know in my mind that we did all we could to protect them...but it doesn't help my heart to understand.

I wish I had a REASON...a WHY. Something to say, "Well, it happened so that this other thing could occur." But there's just nothing...and so I find myself having such a difficult time healing because I don't have any idea why it happened. 

At least with losing Teeny, I could tell myself that it allowed Cinnamon to come home to us...not that it helps. I was crying about him and Velveteen last night, too. The pain is still so fresh about them, too.

UGH!! I hate this!! I hate being so sad. And, though it's not on the surface all the time, it's right below. The tears are ready to flow at the slightest sad thought. And then I walk over, and sit with our four remaining sweeties...and remind myself that I haven't lost everything. I remind myself that I have my husband, and my beautiful daughter, and our kitties. It helps to have them there to remind me.

Anyway, I hope to have more positive things to report soon. I hope to be able to say, "Hey! I'm doing SO MUCH better!" I just don't know how that's possible right now, though. My calendar is so full of birthdays and Gotcha days of sweethearts that are no longer with us. It's so hard.

Hugs to everyone,

Rosie & Family


----------



## Haley

Praying for you and your family, Rosie. My heart hurts every time I think about your babies being taken like this. It's so unfair. 

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## maherwoman

*Haley wrote: *


> Praying for you and your family, Rosie. My heart hurts every time I think about your babies being taken like this. It's so unfair.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Haley


Thank you so much, Haley. :hug:

And thank you to everyone offering words of encouragement. They help so much. :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

Rosie,

It is not surprising that you are having such a hard time - nor is it surprising that the rest of your family is struggling too.

You have lost several beloved rabbits - not just these four - in a very short period of time. In addition....you've had a change of living quarters, etc. - and that adds stress to life. You've gone from having the home you enjoyed with the 8 bunnies - to living in one room with the four bunnies and cats.

Of course you're going to cry. Of course your family is going to grieve.

You know of the number of losses I've had - and the depth of many of them. Please understand where I'm coming from when I say - you need to let those tears come and you need the time to be able to cry and grieve. 

Its been over a year since we've lost Tiny and I still cry for him - sometimes - not all the time. I can now look at old pictures of him and smile at times too.

But I had days and months of crying spells - even the other day I fell apart in Walmart and started crying for him - and I had no idea what set me off. I just started to miss him very badly.

So please don't beat yourself up about not being "strong enough". Sometimes - we have to make it through those weak times - to become strong enough to go on.

You & your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much, Peg. 

Our poor babies...I cry in their fur so often, lol. I know they understand...but at the same time, I hate thinking I might be making them sad, and reminding them of their own loss. I'm sure they feel it, too.

I'm happy to say that they're doing so much better. Maisie has calmed down quite a bit, and isn't growling and lunging so much anymore. It lessens each day, thankfully. I haven't found any sort of abscesses with them from the whole experience, which I am continually thankful for. 

Danny and I were talking about it last night, and I mentioned that it's been about three weeks now, and we haven't lost anyone else...and we felt hope for the first time in a while. I'm hoping that we're done with loss for a while. I hate living day by day wondering if we're going to lose anyone today.

I know things will improve, and I know that eventually I won't cry at the drop of a hat. But right now, things are so difficult.

One thing that's helping us so much, we're making sure to do plenty of fun things (cheap, if not free, things) to keep our spirits up and give us as much of a positive spirit as possible right now. For instance, Danny and I went to be audience members on the Bonnie Hunt show last Tuesday (for the show that aired last Thursday). It was really fun! I'm hoping I can figure out a way to visit the Ellen show sometime, too. I really love those two shows, and given that we live right by where they're taped, why not? We're also taking time to visit our favorite parks, and go to as many beautiful places as possible. We're going to drive over to visit my dad next weekend, so that'll be wonderful. I guess the key to making it through something like this is to seek out those positive, wonderful things that can bring a smile. 

Hugs, and positive vibes to everyone,

Rosie*


----------



## DeniseJP

:hug1 at this tough time.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sending some happy thoughts to you!


----------



## Sweetie

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :cry1:
> 
> Oh Rosie, that is terriblewhathappened to the bunnies.I feel so bad for Em. Lets hope the dogs don't come back.
> 
> Stan
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it doesn't matter if they do return...the bunnies will be safe in our motel room with us. So, no chance of losing anymore to that particular situation. Just please pray that we don't lose them due to heart attack.
> 
> Thank you very much for your thoughts and prayers, guys. It'll help get us through this.
Click to expand...


So sorry you lost your girl bunnies. That is very tradegic. You have the other bunnies with you in the motel, they should be okay and not pass away from a heart attack. Just give them lots of love and comfort! 

Again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## anneq

Rosie - you're in my thoughts and prayers - our family has recently been through some very tough times, and I know how that is. 

Keep your chin up, doll...things will get better.

/hugs
Anne
p.s. our lovely doe Holland Lop is named 'Rosie ie. Rosy'
both my daughters seemed compelled to name every female bunny Rosy, hehe.


----------



## maherwoman

*anneq wrote: *


> p.s. our lovely doe Holland Lop is named 'Rosie ie. Rosy'
> both my daughters seemed compelled to name every female bunny Rosy, hehe.





That is so cute. I'm so honored!


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you all for your sweet replies.


----------

